

Jason, time to get out of the tub - webwright
http://www.texasstartupblog.com/2009/09/18/jason-time-to-get-out-of-the-tub/

======
billswift
The post on 37signals the linked post refers to is discussed on HN directly at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=829502> with over 190 comments currently.

